

Show HN: Teach Yourself To Code - kateray
http://www.teachyourselftocode.com

======
chrisqzx
Nice-- I would love for there to be a big, comprehensive hub for this kind of
thing (as a person starting to get serious with Python). One issue I see here:
it's not clear to me how wide a net you're casting. For example, would it be
appropriate to submit links to MOOCs that may or may not still be available in
the future? What about books that make particularly good entry points?

------
jere
Interesting site. I don't know if this is intentional, but the category
scrolling can look kind of odd right before the transition:
[http://imgur.com/OB7SbYn](http://imgur.com/OB7SbYn)

~~~
kateray
Yeah, that's a bit janky. Could just have the switch happen slightly before
they overlap. Thanks!

------
idoescompooters
Nice layout. I'm tempted to use this same layout but for something different.
Something that involves many elements like programming (programming
languages).

